# Looking For 28rss In Colorado, Pricey!!



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Looking at purchaing a new 28RSS Outback in Colorado at Steve Casey's RV. Colorado seems to be a very expensive market for trailers. Is it worth looking out of state, east coast, to save money off the purchase price??? I hear rumors that if you don't buy your trailer from the dealer where you want service you are placed on the bottom of the list







. I really don't want to spend the $25K but if I get better service it may be worth it.

Any suggestions, especially if you've purchased in Colorado would be greatly appreciated. Also souds like a starting price to nego from is 25% below list. Is this realistic for Colorado?? Hope so.

Thanks all. This site is great, love hearing all the great comments about the trailers.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rtombre,

We just had our fall RV shows here in Portland (Oregon), and the 'show' price for the 28RS-S was just under $23,000 fully equiped. Dealer told me that show price is basically hype, and that they will sell the unit for that anytime.

As far as service is concerned, warrantee work is warrantee work, and using a dealer other than who you purchased from should not be an issue (particularly if they are an Outback dealer...and want to remain an Outback dealer). Sounds like a salesman 'rumor' to encourage you to buy from him. For other work, your dollar is worth as much as the next guys, so....

As far as the price is concerned, it looks like you can get it cheaper out of state. The question is, is it worth the effort to go get it.... especially at this time of year?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey rtombre,

We purchased our 2004 26RS from Steve Caseys 11 months ago. We love it. All of our 2004 camping trip photos are here..

You are correct about the service. If you want trailer service, you need to buy from a local dealer. When I had some minor warranty service done this summer, Steve Casey's was not even accepting appointments from non-customers.

On the purchase I worked with Dan Garczynski. Nice guy, and we felt like we were in control the entire time. I called Sun City RV in Colorado Springs and told them I was looking for a 26 RS and would buy from either Sun City or Steve Casey depending on who gave me the best deal. Sun City said, "Whatever price Steve Casey's offers you, subtract $1,500 and that is our price."

So, after we found our 26 RS at Caseys, Dan came back with a number, and instead of subtracting $1,500, I subtracted $2,000 and said that is the price at Sun City. Dan eventually called the sales manager over and he acted like that price was just too low. He could not believe that Sun City would sell for that. I insisted on that price, and also wanted the w/d hitch thrown in. They must have REALLY wanted to sell the 26 RS (it had just arrived, it was still in their receiving lot). They accepted our final offer of $16,500 complete.

Steve Casey's also has a brand new service center. It has 12 bays and is clean. I recommend purchasing from Steve Casey's (ask for Dan Garczynski), but come armed with a price from Sun City. They want to sell trailers over there, and our demeanor was simple...take our price or we move on. The bluff worked. When the deal was signed, Dan told me, "I think we made $200 on your purchase." I know that is not possible, but he said it.

Randy


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

We bought out 2004 28-RSS in Mass last year for $17.900 fully equipped. We were quoted 23,900 by another dealer so there is obviously some deal room.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I bought my 28BHS last may for 17,000 loaded. My first 28BHS a year earlier was 20,000.

Jim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

28BHS, November 2003, 17.5K in California and shipped from Indiana.


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

I would like to make a comment about service. When a dealer takes on a line of units we as a dealer MUST work on all of that brand's products no matter where it is bought. But if an item that needs looked at is not covered under warranty for on reason or other, the dealer that you bought the unit from might not charge you for there time. We do this often for our customers but non customers this time is charged to them. So this is something to keep in mind. Now on the price of 25K for a 2005 thats over 7k more than the unit would sell for here in the midwest.
Ken 
Coachlight RV


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Ken,

While what you say is true, it is also true that dealers can, and will, only accept appointments from customers who purchased there. Right after Labor Day of this year I had my unit in to Steve Caseys to install our oven and do some minor warranty work. When the service rep told me that they were completely booked and that the only available appointments were several days after Labor day, I asked what would happen if I had not purchased as Caseys. He told me that they were not even accepting appointments for non-customers they were so busy.

I did not know this was legal, but it was communicated during the sales process as well. I had to choose whether I wanted to drive to west Denver or Colorado Springs for service. At least at Caseys, customers get first priority for service appointments, and non-customers have little or no chance of getting service during the busy camping months. That made the choice easier to buy locally.

Randy


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Randy
I agree with all shops being busy at different different times of the year. Most shops run a week or more out for service work. Minor work time frame maybe less major work more, but to say if you don't buy here no work at all should not be put up with from customers. If a shop of any kind does this then the customer should contact the mfg. Let the MFG now this is going on.
Ken


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Our 28rss was purchased for $19,500. They came down $4,500 from the the first quoted price.

I drove 180 miles to buy ours even though there is a closer dealer. I am not too worried about warranty work as I personally would rather fix the small items myself and if it was a big thing I would call Keystone to get them to call the local dealer to set up an inspection.

Local dealers are great but that can not be the only reason to buy from them.

Good luck and happy camping.


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

We bought a 21RS from Steve Casey's in August of this year. I'm embarrassed to say what we paid for it!! shy We hadn't found this web site, so we no idea what a good price would be. Needless to say, we paid a lot more that others have paid for that model outside of Colorado. I wish I had checked this site first.

On the other hand, Casey's is a professional outfit, with a very clean and new service center. One thing to think about is that even if you buy from them, they may still not get you in right away for service. You may be at the "top" of the list, but it can be a long list. We needed some warrranty work done in September, but they couldn't take us until mid-November!









Live and learn. You'll love the Outback, though, and I would recommend Casey's just for their professionalism. But, go armed with pricing info, and good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

I just purchased a 2005 28RSS from Russ Dean in WA for 19K. I live in Portland and decided to drive 4 hours to save $2k. 
Jeff


----------



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

We live in Northern California where trailer prices seem inflated as well. We just bought a 28BHS last week and we were in the same predicament you are. Our nearest dealer is about 3 hours away and his lowest price was about $20,000.

I shopped around and found the same unit 6 hours north in Oregon for $17,500. I had the same service concerns but found out there was a non-dealer service center (they fix RV's and Semi's just off the 5 freeway) about 20 mins from my house! I have met with them and they can do any in or out-of-warranty work just the same as a dealer, so maybe you have a "service center" near you?

The trip to pick up the trailer in Oregon was well worth the $2500 we saved. I don't know how far a drive Eugene would be for you but they were sure willing to "deal" with me on the unit I bought. Incidently, the dealership in Oregon is Ingram RV (541)463-0405 and my sales guy is Jeff Folsom. Tell them Josh Frantz sent you and they will know that they will have to give you a smokin bargain as I did some serious negotioting with them! They have a lot of Keystones on the lot and the couple of hours I spent with the service department was very good.

Hope that helped at all. Good luck.


----------

